# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تربیت معلم

## دنیا99

سلام دوستان...امسال تا چه رتبه ای برای فرهنگیان میگیرن اگه میشه سریع جواب بدین ممنون میشم...برای رشته ی تجربی
منطقشم منطقه ی3

----------


## دنیا99

دوستان ینی کسی نمیدونه؟؟حدودشو بگین بسه میخوام بدونم تا رتبه ی چند مجاز شده؟!

----------


## دنیا99

:\

----------


## M_D

خواهر عزیز، بنده خودم با سایت قلم چی که بومی بروجرد هستم اطلاعاتی به دست آوردم. البته دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی را دارد که به مراتب از فرهنگیان برتر است. شما نیز به راحتی می توانید اطلاعات مورد نیاز خود را بدست آورید( هرچند کم باشد)
کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه

----------


## Alishahsavani

> سلام دوستان...امسال تا چه رتبه ای برای فرهنگیان میگیرن اگه میشه سریع جواب بدین ممنون میشم...برای رشته ی تجربی
> منطقشم منطقه ی3


سلام 
اینکه بگی تا چه رتبه ای میگیرن سوال سختیه واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان باید بری دفترچه رشته خودتو بخونی و قسمت مخصوص بومی استان خودت ببینی شهر خودت دقیقا کجاست و چند نفر میخواد و انتخاب رشته کنی ببینی واسه مصاحبه میخوانت یا نه

----------


## TAT

این دانشگاه بستگی به رتبه نداره خانم

این دانشگاه با ترازت انتخاب میکنه شمارو تراز بالای 6500 اگر اشتباه نکنم

در ضمن مصاحبه شرط اصلی 

+ سلامت بدنی که تو دفترچه های بعدی سنجش خواهد امد

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*هنوز کد دبیری هاروندادن نه؟*

----------


## Ellaa_A

> *هنوز کد دبیری هاروندادن نه؟*


کد دبیری ها توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته هستن...

----------


## Ellaa_A

> دوستان ینی کسی نمیدونه؟؟حدودشو بگین بسه میخوام بدونم تا رتبه ی چند مجاز شده؟!


بستگی به سطح داوطلبای شهرتون داره. ممکنه ذز ی منطقه رتبه 16000 هم دعوت بعه مصاحبه بشه اما در ی جای دیگه نه

----------


## Ellaa_A

دانشگاه شهید رجایی مخصوص داوطلبان ریاضی هست بیشتر و اینکه تدریس هنرسنان رو دارن که با اینکه هزینه ای بابت خوابگاه کم نمیشه  اما به مراتب از فرهنگیان پایین تره چون رتبه های بالایی رو پذیرش میکنه... در صورتی که در فرهنگیان رتبه های دو رقمی هم جذب میشن

----------


## Ellaa_A

شرایط پذیرش هم که توی دفترچه هستن ایناست:
 حداقل نمره کل آزمون سراسری 6500
حداقل معدل کل سه سال دبیرستان 15
معاینه های پزشکی(گوش..چشم..وزن..قد}
تحقیقات محلی
مصاحبه تخصصی(عقیدتی سیاسی) و مصاحبه احکام

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط m.a.z1997


کد دبیری ها توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته هستن...


اونا آموزش ابتدایی اند.من برای معلمی دبیرستان میخوام*

----------


## Ellaa_A

> *
> اونا آموزش ابتدایی اند.من برای معلمی دبیرستان میخوام*


خب هر چی هست توی همون دفترچس....
توی تکمیل ظرفیت شاید بتونین...

----------


## mohaa_mad

کسانی که در دانشگاه شهید رجایی درس میخونن در آینده در چه بخش هایی کار میکنن؟
امکانات دانشگاه شهید رجایی چه  طوره؟

----------

